# Electric off road skateboard



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Needs some work but it's an interesting idea. Scroll down for short video.

http://www.etotheipiplusone.net/?p=1262


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

interesting AND fun! 
http://bpg-werks.com/military/ -also skateboard (tracked), but "for military"... reminds videos on youtube where people falling from segways : )))


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Way cool, I need one!


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Ah, I didn't realize it's not electric  I'd have to do a conversion


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

yes - there's variety; wheeled version (segway) has wide military application 







: )))))))
and there is segway even for George W


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

in this military application hybrid design provides extended range and lower heat signature; troops can not just ride, but cut grass in same time .... 
lol


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

Sorry if this has been shown already.

http://youtu.be/jlab8wI8hwY

Specs:
24V DC SLA Battery System (22Ah) 
350W DC Brushed Motors (One on each wheel) 
300A Motor Controller w/ Regenerative Braking ability 
Dead-Mans break set at 20% if you fall off.
E-Glide GI Deck 
Bionic Trucks 
MBS Wheels/Tires
24MPH Top Speed 
1400W Total Power 
85lbs *yes that's heavy 
very tight turning radius, I would guess 5 feet.
Total build cost: Close to 1200 bucks. 

As you can see in the video the skateboard handles GREAT! The 4WD really keeps the board going, and if the tires lose traction it drifts controllably with all 4 wheels spinning. Ok fine, sometimes it's "uncontrollable"... 

Special thanks to: My Dad for working on the wiring and pulling an all-nighter with me; to my Uncle Paul for letting me use his machine-shop; and my lovely girlfriend JuliAnn for filming this!
All I ever talk about now are Electric Skateboards, it's amazing I still have a girlfriend after all of my projects. It must drive her crazy. Haha.

Thanks. 
-JOSHUA TULBERG


It is the coolest I've ever seen. I'm 60 years old and even I want one.

Miz


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Love it! I need one, I haven't been to the emergency room in a few years


----------



## JRP3 (Mar 7, 2008)

Also cool


----------



## gor (Nov 25, 2009)

JRP3 said:


> Also cool


yes, much cooler than those bikes

You know the bike is dangerous... OMG!


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

LandBearShark? Is that like "ManBearPig" from SouthPark?


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

That is hilarious.


----------

